# Western BBQ Products "Hickory"



## goingcamping (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey All...

Just wanted to pass along a pleasant experience with the above company and one of their products!

I am not a paid endorser, nor do I have any affiliation with the company.

I recently purchased a bag of Western BBQ hickory chucks for my 3rd elk jerky attempt. So on Sunday I was all set to smoke some more jerky...20 minutes after the meat was in place on the smoker, I went out to check the smoke, the fire, etc...I smelled a foul, acrid smell and upon opening the fire box I saw what looked like a chunk of "cow poop" smoldering, giving off the horrendous smell! I immediately used my fire tongs to pull if off, threw it in an old aluminum serving tray. I can only assume it was cow poop? I should've prefaced this with when I placed the "chuck" into the fire box I did notice it, it had the same size and color of all the other hickory chinks, but had a clumped-sawdust like consistency, I assumed at the time is was a partially rotten piece of hickory, that had been dried...I was wrong!

I took pictures of the smoldering field cookie, along with the bag of hickory and emailed the president of Western BBQ (Sunday evening), on Monday I placed a call and left a message for the president just in case the email was lost in the business netherworld of mass emailings!

The president,  Jerry Lawson, called me back today (Tuesday) and was the nicest, most apologetic person I had ever met! He took the time to explain where they get their wood, how it's processed and the quality controls in which they have in place to assure this stuff doesn't happen. He also thanked me for taking the time to contact them (with pictures). He promptly took my address and said "There would be a package in the mail tomorrow."

I was only looking for a refund, as per bag (100% Satisfaction Guarantee) and when I sent my initial email I wasn't sure if the jerky had been ruined by the limited exposure to the acrid smoke?! I ate and gave the rest away and there was no noticeable smell/taste I could detect nor anybody else! I assured Mr. Lawson that the elk was unscathed, so I wasn't looking to bilk him out of "extras".

It's always nice to deal with companies that treat consumers as valued customers!

~Brett


----------



## daveomak (Jan 17, 2013)

Brett, morning and thank you for a positive revue of Western BBQ....   Too often folks do the opposite....  

You are the man of the hour.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ... Dave


----------



## goingcamping (Jan 22, 2013)

Follow up:

Ok, so last week Western BBQ Products called and wanted to ship me something!

It has arrived...In a box they sent me 2 bags of Hickory wood, 1 bag of Applewood, 1 bag of Jack Daniel's aged-oak barrel chips, some firestarter blocks and a....wait for it...beer-coozy!

Again, customer service with this company is top notch, I encourage those of us in areas without natural hardwoods to try out their products for yourself!

~Brett


----------



## hogrider47 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the great info Places like that are what we need more of


----------

